# Americas -US announces $14bn investment in Africa



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Things that make you go hmmm
Maybe our troops can guard some of that 14Billion with a B

US announces $14bn investment in Africa - Americas - Al Jazeera English


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

How many BILLIONS of dollars have we invested in that shithole over the last 50 years? It's still a shithole. It will always be a shithole.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hookers for the SS few new golf course for Obama the basic stuff. Why not Obama can wright all the checks he can't cash


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

And 14b will go to the RC and other orgs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe it will go down the rat hole to government officials and end up in Swiss bank accounts for the most part. Virtually nothing will go to actually improving anything for the average person. I bet we will borrow every dime for this from China and others so the taxpayers will be on the hook for principle and interest.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Why does it always have to be us.. also i think this is a actually counter move against the Chinese that are there already trying to secure Africa's resources..Like the President believes never let a good crisis go to waste!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Why does it always have to be us.. also i think this is a actually counter move against the Chinese that are there already trying to secure Africa's resources..Like the President believes never let a good crisis go to waste!


I thought the whole thing of obola was to blackmail India and Africa out of their resources? It is not just oby/mccain/Clinton etc, others are trying but yeah, I thought morroco was next because Christian friendly and does not favor having muslims around? I understand that people think things are about people things, but it pretty much is just money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And we can't get a 200 million loan for a start up car company that will help America that is made here. funny how this all works.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I can not understand any ones expectation that the US government would actually put the citizens of this country first for any reason. They have a lousy track record but it is overwhelmingly convincing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not this administration, too busy making himself look like a hero to the world and an A$$ to the US citizens.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Todays politicians, whatever party they are from are globalists and think the U.S. runs the world, when we run out of money and credit they will be brought back to reality...Just my humble opinion...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I say HELL NO. 
I'm just Joe citizen. 
Now I'm uncle Deebo to Africa.


----------

